# 1993 Escort Cosworth



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

*1993 Escort Cosworth concours prep*

Hi,I'm new here I posted in Newbies section to say hi and wanted to show some of the work I have put into my novice concours Escort

This is it earlier this year at Castle Combe


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bugger, sell it me LOL, gorgeous


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice! I just came over all unnecessary :


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

is it a concours car with, or without swirls :thumb: 

looks sweet


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

stunning car :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome car!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Beautiful. I tell you what, you Ford guys put us Audi lads to shame with the quality of your Concours prep. I would never put mirrors under my car.

Lovely looking Cossie there. :thumbs:

Mallard Green?

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> is it a concours car with, or without swirls :thumb:
> 
> looks sweet


It has it's moments :thumb:

I used a PC at the beginning of the year, I then took it to a show in the hammering rain with flooded roads and it looked like this










so it came out again to look like this










This was a reflection in the bonnet after the clean up


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

MMmmm...........Cossie


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Beautiful. I tell you what, you Ford guys put us Audi lads to shame with the quality of your Concours prep. I would never put mirrors under my car.
> 
> Lovely looking Cossie there. :thumbs:
> 
> ...


Mallard green indeed :thumb:

No mirrors for me as I am only a novice but a lot of prep is still required


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ah excellent, a concours car that is ACTUALLY concours  awesome mate


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

have you got loads of restoration pics ?, like they do on passionford ?, it would be cool to see


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

It gets used occasionally too


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

182_blue said:


> have you got loads of restoration pics ?, like they do on passionford ?, it would be cool to see


Yes indeedy, there is a 12 pager on Passionford-not sure if I am allowed to link to them though ???


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

MAT.N said:


> Yes indeedy, there is a 12 pager on Passionford-not sure if I am allowed to link to them though ???


yeh, dont see why not, or post some of the pics here :thumb:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Concours Resto thread, lots of pics and banter

http://www.passionford.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=228930&highlight=

Please don't ban me in the first night :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nah we don't mind links like this at all matey, only thing i would say is i would like to see more threads like that started over here though, so feel free to get something like it going here too LOL


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

My all time favourite car. If I had the garage space this is what would be in it. Just don't want the risk of having one as a daily driver. Defo weekend car.

Looks fantastic this example. Good turnaround on the bonnet.

Andy


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

MAT.N said:


> Concours Resto thread, lots of pics and banter
> 
> http://www.passionford.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=228930&highlight=
> 
> Please don't ban me in the first night :lol: :lol: :lol:


Amazing work, i havnt finished reading yet but loving it :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic! Ahh I remember drooling over two Escort Cossies which were at the front of the local dealership way back when. Used to pass them everyday on the way into work. They were parked back to back on some very high ramps. Kinda makes me feel a little aged now.

182, love your avatar ...... "If you don't want to be countin' the fingers, you haven't got......."


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

182_blue said:


> Amazing work, i havnt finished reading yet but loving it :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks very much-I will start again after xmas, the bonnet needs painting and I need fit some carbon bits too, both sets of wheels will probably be sold and replaced with an 18" version of the original Escos wheel :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Look forward to seeing the rematch, if you do it on passionford can you do it over here too ?


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't see why not :lol: :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A stunning looking motor 
Welcome to DW :thumb:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

One more from my Fast Ford Mag feature


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

bloody awesome car mate, now one of my favourite cars, any chance you could post some more pictures? I have to be a member to view the passion-ford link.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

edthedrummer said:


> bloody awesome car mate, now one of my favourite cars, any chance you could post some more pictures? I have to be a member to view the passion-ford link.


im sure he will post the whole thing on here soon :lol:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> bloody awesome car mate, now one of my favourite cars, any chance you could post some more pictures? I have to be a member to view the passion-ford link.


Sorry I didn't realise that-I will post some more up tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

I've got an Imperial Blue cossie, had it for 12 years and still love it, it will be with me forever , it's semi retired now, was my daily driver for most of those 12 years, got a few wee rust spots on it that need sorted and that'll be getting done soon. Your pics bring back memories of the RS owners club days, I should really get back to some of those.....

John.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

what a motor im saving up for a car to do concurs with, i just hope i can get somthing as sweet as that


----------



## edl blade (Nov 7, 2007)

looks nice m8 ive seen it at a few shows :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

A beuty Mat and a real cracker of a colour. Looking forward to seeing more of it in the future.:thumb:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Here we go then lads, the pics without the commentary from one of my threads
This will be updated over winter if you have the interest-Don't forget this happened over last winter!

After cleaning up the bay last year and getting some good feedback on the state of my car overall, I have decided to try novice concours next year  .
I started taking the car apart yestarday,( 2 days after it's Fast Ford photo shoot when it looked the best it ever has up until this point) and so far have taken off one wheel arch liner,front bumper, the airbox and pipework,lights, side repeaters, turbo heatshield etc.
Below is a pic of how it looked before I decided to do this   




























Bumper wheel arch liner,undertray and airbox off










Lights off










The engine bay is going to have a tidy up and good clean as it had an overhaul last winter,some parts will be repainted that weren't done last time and the last remaining old bolts will be replaced for new shiny ones.

This is a bit of a step into the unknown for me as I haven't done this before, thanks to everyone for their help and advice so far, I am sure I will need plenty more  
I will update as and when Bits come off or are cleaned.

God help me


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Good luck with the work ahead :thumb:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Small update, I got the degreaser out today and gave some dirty bits a good clean, it was actually surprisingly easy to get it looking nice again.

How I am going to regret saying that at some point soon   

inner chassis rail-this was filled with oily dirt and bits of leaves etc










Right hand light surround










Left hand light surround










right front wheelarch under airbox-this came up very nice, I am currently letting some polish dry to see how shiny it will go-then I will stick a big airbox over the top and nobody will be able to see it  










under the bonnet soundproofing










Brake resorvoir










Does anyone know how to give this a really good clean please?










None of this is finished yet however I am pleased that it has been a relatively painless experience to get it looking half decent so far

Bring on the rest


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

More cleaning today-took the scuttle off and the windscreen wiper motor and polished the linkages, took the battery out cleaned it and cleaned under and behind it and cleaned the under bonnet sound proofing too  
These are not the most interesting of pics-but atleast it's all being documented.





































painted and polished










battery out










the work in progress










next will be the right hand side of the bay as you look into it and the plenum and ancillaries.
Have also ordered a polished wiper linkage cover from Auto Specialists, this will be joined by a new map sensor bracket, throttle cable bracket and possibly a fuel rail cover-but I am undecided on this at the moment.


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Right










I have been able to spend a good few hours today taking the car apart and it's been very productive :top: 
I have modified my airbox for a better flow of air (Thankyou Jas :top: ) removed, boost hose, coil cover,header tank,cambelt cover, throttle cable bracket, ignition amplifier bracket and the cam belt cover riser bolts,painted the under side of the wiper blades as they are now visible in the reflection from the new wiper linkage cover :roll: 
I don't think I like the wiper linkages polished or at least not the way I have done it so I am either going to A. get them polished properly or B. get them painted as I think this will look  
I am replacing the coil cover as I cant be arsed to repolish it (see above  ) and I will also be replacing the throttle cable bracket and bolts, the ignition amplifier bracket and bolts, the map sensor bracket, the screws for the header tank, the header tank cap, the power steering tank cap, loads of bolts that I didn't do last winter, the front light water jets in the bumper, the side lights, the indicators and the side repeaters-there will probably be a lot more but that was just from looking today 

Without further ado, here we go
The new and improved 'Franco/Mike R' airbox mod










Header tank off



















underside of wiper linkage painted










because of this










Soaking the header tank
Hi I'm Barry Scott  










More bits removed to be replaced with new shiny bits




























The coil underneath the cover



















the garage mess today   










Looking down towards the driveshafts etc










A little bit of elbow grease to see how hard it would be to clean and ..... not too bad-should clean up very well










How I left it


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Right, I forgot I had to work today so that put a downer on things   
but I have been able to do a little bit this afternoon and will do more tomorrow hopefully.

I started on the plenum side of things




























does anyone know the part numbers for the injector clips that hold the injector to the fuel rail ?










HT leads taken off as the bits below the inlet manifold were horrible and manky










The hidden mess





































Thats all for today folks-stay tuned for tomorrows exciting update where I hope to remove the rear bumper, passenger side wheelarch,map sensor bracket, power steering tank and bracket and God knows what else


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Wanted a break from the engine so have gone to the other end of the car and started on the boot and rear bumper area

Removed boot carpet-very dusty but other wise as was expected




























Took the rear bumper off which was MUCH easier than anticipated
and found this


















































































almost no rust (a tiny tiny bit of surface rust on the bottom above the fuel tank) and wasn't really that dirty-quite a result for a car that is 13 years old 










Rear lights out - not much dirt to deal with here


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

I then moved back to the front of the car and removed the passenger side wheelarch liner, map sensor bracket and power steering tank.

tank off










Arch liner off-little bit of surface rust but nothing to worry about





































Gotta say at this point I am really enjoying doing this     



















Side repeater removed to be replaced










Battery back in as my mate popped round and asked how long the battery backup lasted on the security-oops hadn't given it a thought










Map sensor bracket off to be replaced










next on my list is this mess




























spaghetti


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Here we go










I wanted to tidy up the wiring -the multi plugs were taken out ages ago and I have never liked the way it looked after this was done, so............










Joined to 'old' loom here



















NEW ignition amplifier bracket


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Was beginning to struggle to find stuff as there was so much crap on my bench, so gave it a quick clean up     










Then started to put it 'roughly' back together-first filled up with coolant, it wasn't actually old and had some expensive water wetter in, so I sifted it back through a paper towel










The water tank for the windscreen washers had broken on one corner, so some clever use of 2 cable ties soon had things straight again










Cap and leads back on










Airbox lid and hoses back on



















Started her up










Cleaned the Cam cover up, still needs the metal repolishing



















Leads tidied up










cam belt cover back on










Now need to replace any bolts that are looking past their best, and clean and polish it up now it's back together.
I also need a new polished throttle bracket, map sensor bracket, coil cover, dipstick, header tank and power steering tank caps, washer bottle lid.
Then I will move back to the boot area-were I have a cunning plan Mr B


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

very nice mate


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks-more to come


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very Very nice..... PM sent!!


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Little update -last one this year   

Put the bumper back on moved it out of the garage today-looks odd with no grill or lights :?










Had it's first proper wash for months



















all nice and clean here














































Making the bed 











It will be a while till it comes out again now



















Till next year :hello: :hello: :hello:

Have a good xmas :beer: :beer:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

I had some bits delivered by the posty










Thanks to Gareth for some more goodies










Everything was going so well, I removed the Alarm and cleaned behind it,










I repolished the metal on the cam cover










I put my new fuel injector clips on



















Then I thought I'd polish the fuel rail as things were going swimmingly........










after about 20 minutes doing it by hand I had a brain wave - I know, I will use my drill with a polishing bit - what a good idea........... except it wasn't as I was concentrating so much on the actual fuel rail I didn't look at the drill itself which was merrily gouging a big chunk out of the fuel hose on top of the plenum     










So down to Mr Ford tomorrow to see what he can find me to replace it - I'm sure it wont be cheap   

_Note to self - I am not made of money and must pay more attention_


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

What an awesome thread for a legendary car. 

I've been and done the same things when taking my car to bits over the last 12 months, must say i had little more dirt than that but sometimes the best way to get it clean is to take things off (I took my entire engine out LOL)

Love the bed!


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

first off a massive thanks to all for their help in locating a new fuel rail
I managed to get a brand new one in the end for the sum of £53 including next day delivery-so I was ove the moon and couldn't wait to get it bolted on

Old one off



















new one on




























throttle cable bracket fitted



















tidied up and bolted on



















1 step forward and 2 steps back   










now needs another good clean as petrol leaked out of the old rail and has made a mess of all my hard work

The plan for tomorrow is clean mess created today then start on door and boot shuts :top: :top:

see ya


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

A productive day today

This is the door shuts before I had my wicked way with them

Right



















Right now cleaned and polished-the black matt stuff is some sort of Ford applied rust stuff I believe-it is on all door shuts and boot and will NOT come off  although I havent tried petrol yet.



















Left




























work in progress










This is the boot shut in progress




























Boot floor cleaned, cleansed and first layer of polish on



















rear wing/light detail-has come up very shiny indeed :top: 
just look at the reflection of the dealer sticker in the light










polished door shut around latch -again this came up very well indeed, although the photos don't do it justice










Boot detail-this has come up SO well     
I couldn't be happier 
:top:





































Bay cleaned around fuel rail area










I also fixed the roof lining which had come adrift on the right hand side at the very back where it joins the boot rubber -you would never know now   no pics though

Until next week


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

It was such a stunning day today I thought I would go with the interior cleaning option

seat out










on the decking-seeing how dirty a seat can actually get-not very as it turns out  










oh well gave it a spruce up anyway and got rid of the fluff and grease

before










after










cleaned










fed










hoovered










an interesting sticker from under the seat showing ACE 










trim cleaned










other side out










rear seat out and look what I found



















the other side, I didn't know they had 2 pumps?










Thats it for today the passenger seat and rear bench are in the kitchen awaiting their cleaning/feeding, then if I get time, those wheels :top:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

serious serious dedication


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks mate

I've been a busy boy this Sunday

Uncle Henry took a bit more of my hard earned










Carpets now wet cleaned










reinstalled seats










pic of cleaned out apperture for boot lock










Old bolts










new bolts










new front panel sticker










Rear bench refitted



















old and new





































scuttle panel refitted










map sensor bracket stripped for polishing










new header tank screws fitted



















breather catch tank polished and installed










new bits in situ










new bonnet release fitted










new headlight washer jets fitted










under bonnet lining refitted










Headlights refitted










Thats all for this weekend


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Only had today to get busy and get the car back together and I dont have photos of everything done as was too busy actually doing it, but I have some highlights :top: 
I got my bits back from being painted, I have had the windscreen wiper linkages done, hockey sticks redone, airbox redone and spare wheel and jack painted too-maybe not to everyones taste but at least it's different 

Cleaned the undertray and last wheelarch liner










side lights back in










unfortunately the pics of the wheel arch and strut that I polished have come out crap, but they did polish up nicely :top:

This has now been sprayed black and looks much better










the jack










the spare wheel-mega mega shiny-thankyou Poorboys 










The bay almost back together, it looks very nice and I am very happy with it overall  










i will do another little update next Thursday night as I have Thurs off to get it finished :top: :top:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Well I have done my first Novice concours and I didn't win, Dave (Monster) on here took a well deserved win with a superbly clean car and I was left to take 2nd, the weekend at the Pod was excellent, I met some great people off here and everyone was really nice and helpful :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Camped the night before with Dave and Chris and their gang and had a good laugh but not much sleep (some funny sheep noises kept me awake   )
Got to the Pod and got cracking, if you were one of the many who came over to say Hi, please accept my apologies for not having a good chinwag (except Paul R who I saw after judging and had a natter with) I really wanted to chat to everyone but you have so little time to clean to such a high standard I just couldn't    
Here are some piccies of how she looked, I will be doing even more cleaning now to get my first win :top: :top: :top:

In the drive waiting to go










Camping










At the Pod



























































































Massive thanks to my Buffty Buddy Adam without his help I wouldn't of been able to do this

Im off to the shops now to get some nook and cranny cleaner


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

All taped up ready for Devon tomorrow



















see you there


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of it at Devon when we arrived

I didn't get many as it started raining SO hard   




























This is my car getting washed in Devon










Had the day off Monday so used the time to clean the old girl, I had hosed it off Sunday evening but was shocked Monday morning to see just how dirty it still was, the paint had water marks all over it and these are a real bugger to get off, so after washing it twice I brought out the big guns and used Poorboys super swirl remover with the PC, results below.
Bear in mind this has not been waxed yet, this is the first stage of a 4 stage process :top:




























Cleaned










reflection in the bonnet



















reflection in the roof










next step is EX sealant then 2 coats of different wax 
will post piccies if I get a chance


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Photos as promised

Being taken apart, again










Old fluffy stuff off










template in place










new heat proofing in place










some new parts painted


















































































Still a work in progress as waiting on some different colour paint to finish off 
The pieces are not as bright as the flash makes out, they just look nice and new.


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Well my week has started well, being told I have to work all day Saturday means Light water valley is now off for me   
genuinely gutted, but I can't do anything about it without risking a severe bollocking, so I will have to wait till the 17th to show my hard work
Here are some updated pics with the bay back together and cleaned

Throttle body painted and refitted










steering arm and turbo heatshield bracket painted










battery area tidied and polished










refitting the hoses










airbox back on










nearly there














































Not going to the next show due to work commitments but will be at Northants


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

It was raining here on Saturday and I needed the room so dusted off the old Marquee and bobs your uncle



















Is this the start of something  










Detail of all the nooks and crannies





































As you have heard above I got second,(well done Dave), doing all the work on the day on my own (my bufty buddy couldn't come so our normal routine couldn't be followed) and also not being able to remove my wheels (as the jack wouldn't fit under the car on the grass),meant I lost 8 points just on the tyres-2 per tyre-wont make that mistake again   
I got lots of positive feedback on the state of my car and how much it had improved, so fingers crossed for next time


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Some pics Paul Rippers took-Thanks Paul :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Small update time-managed to sneak a few hours in today after re gravelling the drive, as the missus was out
I repainted my inlet manifold and right hand side of the block, tidied up the injectors and also the left hand side of the block thats visible

a few after pics-youv'e all seen the before's  
injectors repainted, yes they still need cleaning before anyone says
I did one and it looked brand new.










inlet repainted and refit




























Hopefully the firsts will start to roll in now............
:top:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Sat update

another first by default-oh well

*during*














































*after*














































Hi to all I saw today too :wavey: :wavey:

Dave you missed a hot day for once


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Havent updated this for a while but I have changed the gear stick gaiter
-nothing major but does look better, the old one was starting to wear near the top so thought better to change it than let it get worse.

old one










taking it off










new one fitted










Just waiting for my new suspension cups now to replace the old broken ones-then I can fit the MO's-may leave them on for Ford Fair-I am undecided :?


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Then replaced the top cups to try to cure my rubbing issues

old ones off










Adzbelcher doing the spannering-cheers Gord










broken one off










going back together










done


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

A quick pic of my favourite Saff and my Escort on the FastFord stand at Ford Fair
good to meet you Tony


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Forgot to update this after National Day
Some pics from National Day where due to very strange groupings of the classes I ended up with 2nd being beaten by a Focus RS, however I did beat my arch nemesis   and his car was fantastic so I was very pleased, that car has been my benchmark all year and to beat it was a great achievement for me and Adam (Adzbelcher).
That will probably be the last show for me now this year, as driving 3 hours in the rain with an immaculately prepared car is a real downer   and I want to start fitting new bits soon.
However I am doing it again next year and will try for the Gold Cup, the car will be stripped with Adam telling me to get the engine out   
I can't see this happening but he has done it on his 500 this year and is really starting to know his way around these cars so who knows :?

A massive thanks to Dave, Gilly and crew for being so friendly and such a pleasure to compete against, I will miss them next year  
and to all thinking of giving Novice a go, bloody well do it, you will get your car to a very high standard in under a year if you listen to the feedback from the judges (don't forget to silicon your tyre treads though, eh Dunc  )
Thanks to all of the other concours lads who have given me advice Alan and Paul Cox, Andy, Dunc and everyone who gave me useful advice

Oh and if Martin comes on here saying it's too hard, don't listen to him  

Get your car ready for next year Mart and you will enjoy it :top:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats all folks


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

MAT.N said:


> Small update time-managed to sneak a few hours in today after re gravelling the drive, as the missus was out
> I repainted my inlet manifold and right hand side of the block, tidied up the injectors and also the left hand side of the block thats visible
> 
> a few after pics-youv'e all seen the before's
> ...


You either have the smallest vice in history or the biggest injectors I have ever seen 

p.s. nice work BTW

John


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

5 Stars from me now. Very cool stuff!

This is reminding me a little of A20 Lee's Corrado, in that he went and took everything apart, renewed it or chrome/bling'd it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

loving the mk1 rs2000 too


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

John-R- said:


> You either have the smallest vice in history or the biggest injectors I have ever seen
> 
> p.s. nice work BTW
> 
> John


The vice is normal size the injectors are 8 inches tall :lol: :lol: :lol:

No not really


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Words can not described how good this thread was for me. 

Not saying the man likes his car clean but its looks like he has Last Touch in the header tank :lol: clean inside as well


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Awesome thread my friend :thumb: :thumb:

Really enjoyed reading this as it brought back a lot of memories for me when I was preparing this for concours a few years back. All the effort paid off though as I won my class at Ford Fair in 2003 & 2004 (had to win it _twice_ to prove to myself I hadn't just had a 'lucky' year LOL!) and won the XROC National Day in 2003 + other XR regional concours.










Stunning car you have there and judging by your enthusiasm and dedication it can only improve further. As soon as the trophies start coming your way (as I'm sure they are), it's all worth it


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

Mat, where did you get your gear stick gaiter? I need one of those too as mine is all worn.

John.


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

steelej said:


> Mat, where did you get your gear stick gaiter? I need one of those too as mine is all worn.
> 
> John.


Mr Gaitor on ebay, it's ok but a tad flimsy, it's not thick like the original (which isn't leather so I guess this explains why) :thumb:


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

Ahh, I actually went on to ebay anyway and I found a genuine ford one(supposedly new) for 35 quid so I'll see how that looks. Do you need to remove the centre console to fit it or is there an easier way?

John.


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

steelej said:


> Ahh, I actually went on to ebay anyway and I found a genuine ford one(supposedly new) for 35 quid so I'll see how that looks. Do you need to remove the centre console to fit it or is there an easier way?
> 
> John.


Just the bottom bit mate, it's really easy to take off but a bit fiddly to staple back on-see the bit in my thread.


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

Just had a look but don't know what you mean by staple back on?

John.


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

steelej said:


> Just had a look but don't know what you mean by staple back on?
> 
> John.


You will when you take it off :thumb: ,it's stapled onto the actual console underneath, you will need a bloody powerful stapler though :thumb:


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

Ahhhh 

Thanks Mat

John.


----------



## merlin's s4 (May 3, 2007)

Great work and what a lovely car!! But don't tell my Audi friends I said that.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

love the escort cossie's, would always think someone has their eye on it tho!


----------



## AndyNo1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm in love....


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

There's no clapping smiley....but its the only thing that springs to mind to describe this thread, your car and your dedication! Bravo!


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

awsome looks fantastic mate..


----------



## JonoST2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Without doubt one of the cleanest cossie i've ever seen :thumb:


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely superb! Nice colour too.


----------

